# I love Self Shooters



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

Bless their dirty-girl hearts...


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

more blessing to come...


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 4, 2011)

Apparently I love them also


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

but wait.....there's more!


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

I like the girls in these shots, but not self-shooter photos.


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

I'm still doing a little blessing...


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> I'm still doing a little blessing...


 
I guess the Prince of IM would be proud of you.


----------



## D-Lats (May 4, 2011)

I like dumb chicks that do that and then the guy they sent them to puts them on the Internet hahahhaa!!


----------



## Ironman40 (May 4, 2011)

*I love this thread*


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

More you say?


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

Yes, here is more...I have plenty


----------



## sprayherup (May 4, 2011)

Post more with bigger tits!

GYCH!!!


----------



## tballz (May 4, 2011)

Best thread ever!!!


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

....


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

...hmmmm seems like I have a bunch of these


----------



## MadScientist (May 5, 2011)

Moar for the day...


----------



## MadScientist (May 5, 2011)

.....and moar.    Doesn't anyone have any to add?


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 5, 2011)

This is my pick of those lovely sluts.


----------



## MadScientist (May 5, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> This is my pick of those lovely sluts.


 BHF, you do know who she is, right?  Here is one I'm sure you have seen before and one from above I bet you missed...


----------



## Crono1000 (May 5, 2011)

Based off the thread title, not what I was expecting, actually.


----------



## MadScientist (May 5, 2011)

Not this?


----------



## MadScientist (May 5, 2011)

Or this?


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

ALERT NEW PICTURES OF NIGGER " 1982" AND HIS BOYFRIEND


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 6, 2011)

Damn..

and this face






today I learned, good luck getting hard while on melotonin haha.


----------



## MadScientist (May 6, 2011)

TRU...ur a fuckin lop!


----------



## MadScientist (May 6, 2011)

...back on track


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 6, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> BHF, you do know who she is, right?  Here is one I'm sure you have seen before and one from above I bet you missed...


I have no idea who she is but I know I'd lick her arsehole.


----------



## hulk7510 (May 6, 2011)

fap fap fap fap fappppppppppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## adrien (May 6, 2011)

this has got to be the best thread on this site so far


----------



## Nightowl (May 6, 2011)

Hated said:


> I guess the Prince of IM would be proud of you.


 

I think, I will agree


Although my ideas of entertainment have men....thank you!


----------



## jimm (May 7, 2011)

OP give ur self a pat on the back man..


----------



## jimm (May 7, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Post more with bigger tits!
> 
> GYCH!!!


 
bigger is not always better


----------



## adrien (May 7, 2011)

so this is why i wake up every morning....lol


----------



## MadScientist (May 8, 2011)

....more


----------



## MadScientist (May 8, 2011)

more...


----------



## MadScientist (May 8, 2011)

...more


----------



## MadScientist (May 8, 2011)

and a little more...


----------



## Crono1000 (May 8, 2011)

Extremetube:: Free Extreme Anal Sex Porn Tube and Bondage Videos
Extremetube:: Free Extreme Anal Sex Porn Tube and Bondage Videos

m i doing it rite?


----------



## MadScientist (May 8, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> Extremetube:: Free Extreme Anal Sex Porn Tube and Bondage Videos
> Extremetube:: Free Extreme Anal Sex Porn Tube and Bondage Videos
> 
> m i doing it rite?


 no


----------



## adrien (May 8, 2011)

we dont want any porn pics!!! Just amatuer self shooters


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 8, 2011)




----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


>



now thats skill.....hahaha


----------



## MadScientist (May 10, 2011)

more


----------



## MadScientist (May 10, 2011)

again


----------



## adrien (May 10, 2011)

this thread is perfect for us deployed soldiers....I love this!!!


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 11, 2011)

LOL Adrien! you're doing it right soldier


----------



## Phetamine (May 11, 2011)

My new favorite thread.


----------



## MadScientist (May 11, 2011)

...


----------



## MadScientist (May 11, 2011)

......


----------



## MadScientist (May 11, 2011)

o....o


----------



## MadScientist (May 11, 2011)

O.....o


----------



## adrien (May 11, 2011)

i tihnk i am in love


----------



## MadScientist (May 12, 2011)

...........


----------



## MadScientist (May 12, 2011)

........................................


----------



## grynch888 (May 12, 2011)

DANG. Loving this shit.


----------



## adrien (May 12, 2011)

Good lord...I had to have died and gone to titty heaven!!!


----------



## MadScientist (May 13, 2011)

Friday01


----------



## MadScientist (May 13, 2011)

Friday02


----------



## MadScientist (May 13, 2011)

Friday03


----------



## adrien (May 13, 2011)

this is totally titty heaven


----------



## naturalplayer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yum


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)

http://shavenmooster.tumblr.com/post/9214982743/itsahardcocklife-shared-via-galleries-app-for


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)

http://matureman.tumblr.com/post/9047318897


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)

yah, i know. nasty as hell. old nasty bitches need loving too...


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aug 18


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## big60235 (Aug 23, 2011)

So you know at some point there is a guy sitting there going through all these pictures..... Vasline bottle open...... Dick in Hand.... Flipping to the next pic as fast as his laptop can..... And then there a picture of his daughter!!!!! 

Now he has the problem that noone never wants to face.... Do you go to the next pic and finish the job in hand or do you shut it all down, find your daughter, and shove her camera phone up her ass.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 23, 2011)

This thread headed south in a bad way... this page made me want to cry and never do crack too but that is besides the point!


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)

big60235 said:


> So you know at some point there is a guy sitting there going through all these pictures..... Vasline bottle open...... Dick in Hand.... Flipping to the next pic as fast as his laptop can..... And then there a picture of his daughter!!!!!
> 
> Now he has the problem that noone never wants to face.... Do you go to the next pic and finish the job in hand or do you shut it all down, find your daughter, and shove her camera phone up her ass.


----------



## ct67_72 (Sep 6, 2011)

oh good lord how could I have not seen this thread before. 
and why am I at work right now! fuck me, still pics havent worked for years but this is just amazing


----------



## .V. (Sep 6, 2011)

Beats the hell out of salad shooters.


----------



## jimm (Sep 7, 2011)

grynch888 said:


>


 

yo! I would knock the dust of that pussy!


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 16, 2012)

This deserves a bump


----------

